# Etiquette on park jumps



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Last week, I finally felt confident enough to hit the jumps in the beginner park. I have been uncertain because I feel uncomfortable with all the people standing around at the top of the park, watching everyone go through. During my run, I was able to land my first two jumps (wasn't pretty, but I didn't fall), but fell on the last one. As I was getting up, I look up to see a rider in the air above me. Luckily he was far enough to the other side of the jump that he didn't hit me, but it scared me and I didn't go back into the park, preferring instead to practice on rollers off the groom.

I guess my question has to do with park etiquette. Should a park rider expect someone to be right behind them like that? How do riders ensure that the jump is clear or that they won't hit a fallen rider on the other side?


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

In an ideal world everyone would wait their turn. However especially if you are doing jump lines and not riding at a decent speed you can almost always expect someone to catch up to you. You can try speeding up your hits or dodging off to the side after a couple jumps to let the speedier riders pass. Another way is to simply wait for a lull in terms of who is dropping a lot of times if you wait 2 minutes you will let all the people who are in a rush go by and be left with the more civil riders.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Let them know you are a beginner and might be a little slower. Hopefully they are not pricks about it and will give you extra time. I always understand if someone is a beginner or trying a new trick they might fall on.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Was it very crowded the day you were doing this? It's an issue around here that someone will drop not long after us, more often on rails (it's like a damn death train when the schools are there), but if you call your drop and you hear someone say dropping next, just tell them to hold up a second before dropping.

Don't stop riding park from this either, there's gonna be bad times, bad wrecks, but you have to block that out and keep trying.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

It wasn't crowded at all. When I started, there was just one other person there and he was waiting for a friend to arrive. I was definitely very slow because I had no clue what to expect and tend to be timid when learning new skills. By the time I got to the last jump, the dude that was waiting for his friend had caught up with me. I'm not sure if he was even aware that I was still down there. 

I think communication and waiting for a lull are key. Hopefully I won't be a slow newb for long and then it won't really be an issue...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

This happens alot because most riders are impatient and ignorant to the fact that you shouldn't follow someone too closely in the park. The best thing to do is to wait for it to die down. Its hard to learn when u feel all of that pressure. Next time you fall, the rule is unless you're seriously hurt, get up as quickly as possible and move off to the side. Its tough learning park, I found that it was much easier and much more fun when I go during the weekdays bcause there are less riders and those that are there are experienced enough to have some etiquette


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to add, sit there and observe and ask questions of folks that are experienced...brahs are usually helpful and stoked to chicks who are willing to risk it all...daughter who is mostly skiing and riding park this year has gotten tons of help...however did get run over by a clueless skier chick (who didn't even stop) when she biffed...park crew wouldn't let the skier chick back in for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was also intimidated by the beginner park, jumps and all the people hanging around!! Lots of times we had experienced riders cutting in from a cross trail and just skipping everyone in the drop line, that didn't help my confidence either.

After the 1st ten runs or so you'll get the hang of it. Just remember the 4 keys to jumps and take your time. Scrub speed if necessary and after you land maybe till you feel more comfortable just glance back if you can before the next jump. If you see someone you could then choose to peel off before you hit the ramp if this helps to get your confidence up.

Crowded days can be very chaotic but also remember everyone was a newbie at one time or another :thumbsup:

My boy  no one ever took my pic










-Slyder


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I noticed that especially in the beginner parks people dont know how to drop into a park. Its usually full of the gaper crew though wearing wearing all their gaper gear.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Everytime i go into a park, some assholes will just fly in, cut everyone waiting and do their lines.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

What in the hell is gaper gear, I get the gap between the helmet and goggles but what else does it mean? 

something a tool shed would wear? I just don't know.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

In my limited years in the park, most people that I meet are more than happy to give someone new extra time. If the next rider is paying attention and halfway considerate, they can tell that you'll need more time just from the way you drop. But one thing I've learned (at least where I go) don't ride park on saturdays unless you are somewhat experienced. Bigger crowds make people more impatient and train wrecks ensue.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sook said:


> But one thing I've learned (at least where I go) don't ride park on saturdays unless you are somewhat experienced. Bigger crowds make people more impatient and train wrecks ensue.


another thing I noticed is the park I frequented was also in the beginner area. You would see a few ppl standing like they are next to drop in but don't move. Lots of times you need to ask " are you dropping in?" then they tell you no or go ahead. 

Not a big deal again just common courtesy to ask.

-Slyder


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Last week, I finally felt confident enough to hit the jumps in the beginner park. I have been uncertain because I feel uncomfortable with all the people standing around at the top of the park, watching everyone go through. During my run, I was able to land my first two jumps (wasn't pretty, but I didn't fall), but fell on the last one. As I was getting up, I look up to see a rider in the air above me. Luckily he was far enough to the other side of the jump that he didn't hit me, but it scared me and I didn't go back into the park, preferring instead to practice on rollers off the groom.
> 
> I guess my question has to do with park etiquette. Should a park rider expect someone to be right behind them like that? How do riders ensure that the jump is clear or that they won't hit a fallen rider on the other side?


I've been to mountains where there is awesome park etiquette, and people spot and flag on the next person when the landings are clear. Then I've been to mountains like the one I consider my "home" where the etiquette sucks. Bromley has this thing called the outing club that basically has young kids and early / mid teens thinking they own the mountain. Groups of them standing in front of features, bottoms of jumps, in the way at the top of lifts, and they've got a real bad attitude too. I asked some of them to not stand in front of a rail cuz people may want to hit it, and the response I got from what looked like a kid no older than 12 surprised the shit outa me (i would never have yelled at an adult like that when I was 12).

It all depends where you go. I was out in colorado about 10 years ago now @ steamboat, and the etiquette there was incredible. I guess you should always just assume that the level of park etiquette will be "lax" so if possible have someone ride ahead and stand to the side of any jumps to spot for you. He or she will be able to wave you on, as well as the person after you when you've cleared the landing area.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

slyder said:


> another thing I noticed is the park I frequented was also in the beginner area. You would see a few ppl standing like they are next to drop in but don't move. Lots of times you need to ask " are you dropping in?" then they tell you no or go ahead.
> 
> Not a big deal again just common courtesy to ask.
> 
> -Slyder


Very true. I think the take home lesson is to ask or say something because that will work with the impatient, timid and everyone inbetween.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've found that the key to park is a lot of self confidence and not really caring what other people think about your riding.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

here's a question for you park riders. I never go in the park, but the last few days of spring brought me there with the guys I'm riding with. I was the second of 3 riders to drop in. I was under the impression not to drop in until you see the guy in front hitting the next feature. 

So being the new guy, I stick to the easy part, the right hand side, after I get over the hill (no jumping here folks), I go to the left on my toe side to speed check as these are severe spring conditions (slush, mud), as I do so, I lose the edge and end up on all fours...Before I can even try and push up the third rider almost lands on top of me after hitting the largest jump to the left of the hill where I went over....good thing he was experienced, or else I wouldnt be talking right now, as he had to avoid me. Kind of annoyed me because they kept saying how "I almost killed him, and it was my fault", etc...I honestly thought you don't drop in until you see the guy in front has cleared the feature and is heading up the next jump..just seemed like common sense.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

briangig said:


> I honestly thought you don't drop in until you see the guy in front has cleared the feature and is heading up the next jump..just seemed like common sense.


Well, yeah its common sense and common courtesy, but not everyone follows rules. Yea, there are speed limits on the highway, but not everyone follows them. I think the problem here is that since you were on the other side, the rider after you assumed that you would not end up in his way. Most parks are built like this. They are sometimes split with a right line and a left line. The rule here is that if you drop in to hit a certain side, then you should stay on that side and not weave all over the place.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I understand that. This was pretty wide area, the jump had 4 different levels, plus the hill on the right I took, the other guy hit the one next to me. And if I haden't lost my edge I would have never come close to getting in his way, as I would have made a quick edge change to keep me on track. I guess I wasnt completely in the wrong, we both could have done things to prevent the incident from happening..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

briangig said:


> I understand that. This was pretty wide area, the jump had 4 different levels, plus the hill on the right I took, the other guy hit the one next to me. And if I haden't lost my edge I would have never come close to getting in his way, as I would have made a quick edge change to keep me on track. I guess I wasnt completely in the wrong, we both could have done things to prevent the incident from happening..


Yea, accidents happen. There is not much you can do about that. Its all good as long as you understand the fact that you have to stay in a straight line and ride very predictable in the park.


----------

